# Viol / Violin question



## RErnesto

I've read one of the larger factors for the viol family dying out was the lack of volume compared to the violin family. Can anyone explain where this deficit comes from and why viol makers could not overcome it?


----------



## Ukko

Great question! All of the viols in the 'chest' have a duller sound than their violin family cognates (where there is one).

So I'll second the question; why is that, and why has it stayed that way?

:guitar:


----------



## World Violist

I think it was the structural integrity of the violin family vs. the viol. If you look at the way a violin is constructed, it's way more solid than the viol, which amounts to the ability to take more abuse and make way more sound.

Which brings up a second question: Why is the double bass still played? As a member of the viol family, oughtn't it to have died out with the rest of them?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

World Violist said:


> Which brings up a second question: Why is the double bass still played? As a member of the viol family, oughtn't it to have died out with the rest of them?


The double bass, although a member of the viol family, has over time evolved to become an adopted member of the violin family. It's use of the modern French bow is more due to this. The German bow, while still used, is closer to the technique of viols.


----------

